# Vorgefertigte SSH Banner?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Kennt ihr ne Seite, wo es vorgefertige SSH Banner gibt?

----------

## gabelhonz

SSH Banner?

Ich schmeiße immer mal nen anderen käse von cowsay in die /etc/motd rein.

Sind der hammer die teile  :Smile: 

gruß

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

vorgefertigt für welchen Zweck?

Rechtliche Hinweise, Fun, sonstiges?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.
> 
> vorgefertigt für welchen Zweck?
> 
> Rechtliche Hinweise, Fun, sonstiges?

 

Also ich will das für meinen Home Server  :Razz: 

Soll eher für meine eigene belustigung dienen^^

@gabelhonz

Wie machste das?

----------

## think4urs11

erstell dir einen cronjob der alle Stunde z.B. einen fortune > /etc/motd macht

----------

## b3cks

Wo ist das Problem? Such dir bei Google (oder der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl) ein paar gute ASCII-Art Seiten, nimm ein Motiv, welches dir gefällt, hau da ggfs. ein paar nennenswerte Infos rein, Sprüche aus Fortune (bzw. wechselnd über ein Script), colorier das ganze und fertig.

```
nano -w /etc/motd or /etc/issue

Usage: \<character>

b   Insert the baudrate of the current line.

d   Insert the current date.

s   Insert the system name, the name of the operating system.

l   Insert the name of the current tty line.

m   Insert the architecture identifier of the machine, e.g., i486

n   Insert the nodename of the machine, also known as the hostname.

o   Insert the domainname of the machine.

r   Insert the release number of the kernel, e.g., 2.4.16.

t   Insert the current time.

u   Insert the number of current users logged in.

U   Insert the string "1 user" or "<n> users" where <n> is the

    number of current users logged in.

v   Insert the version of the OS, e.g., the build-date etc.
```

Hier mal die issue meiner "fischbox".

----------

## dave87

```
eix linux-logo

* app-misc/linux-logo

     Available versions:  4.12 ~4.13

     Installed:           4.12

     Homepage:            http://www.deater.net/weave/vmwprod/linux_logo/

     Description:         A utility that displays an ANSI/ASCII logo and some system information

```

----------

## ConiKost

 *dave87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix linux-logo
> 
> ...

 

Das habe ich schon drauf  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem!

Wie kann ich einstellen, das erst NACH dem login über SSH ein Banner angezeigt wird?

Momentan habe ich das Problem, dass direkt beim Verbindungsaufbau eins gezeigt wird und dann nach dem Login nochmal (aber diesmal richtig mit farben etc ...)

----------

## dave87

man motd:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der  Inhalt  von  /etc/motd wird von login(1) angezeigt, nach erfolgreichem Anmelden, 
> 
> aber noch vor Ausfuhren der Login Shell.
> ...

 

man issue:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die  Datei  /etc/issue ist eine Textdatei, die eine Nachricht oder Systemidentifikation enthalt, 
> 
> welche vor dem Login-Prompt angezeigt werden
> ...

 

----------

## ConiKost

 *dave87 wrote:*   

> man motd:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Der  Inhalt  von  /etc/motd wird von login(1) angezeigt, nach erfolgreichem Anmelden, 
> ...

 

Hallo!

Aber ich ein kleines Problem.

Ich habe nun dies in de sshd_config angegeben:

Banner /etc/motd

Jedoch wird nun dieser inhalt VOR und NACH dem Login angezeigt. Woran liegt das?

Eine /etc/issue ist vorhanden!

----------

## b3cks

Mal eine Frage: Warum liest du nicht einfach, was andere hier posten und handelst danach, um zu deinem Erfolg zu kommen? Du wolltest ein "Banner" nach dem SSH-Login. dave87 hat bepostet, dass dazu die Datei /etc/motd zu verwenden ist, welche, egal ob über SSH oder Consolen-Login, das gewünschte Banner anzeigt. Was spielst du nun mit dem Banner-Parameter in der sshd_config rum? Dadurch zeigt der SSHd den Inhalt der angegeben Datei nämlich vor dem Login an und zusätzlich wertet das System die Datei die /etc/motd, nach dem Login, aus. Also kommentier den Banner-Parameter aus und gut.

----------

## ConiKost

Achso? Dieses banner in der sshd_config darf nicht gesetzt werden?

Danke, das habe ich hier nicht rausgelesen.

----------

## b3cks

Wenn du es so haben willst wie beschrieben, dann nicht. Es hat aber auch keiner gesagt, dass du in der sshd_config  irgendwas einstellen sollst, sondern lediglich die /etc/motd anpassen musst.

----------

## ConiKost

Naja egal  :Wink: 

Es geht nun! Danke euch *g*

Ich habe mal eine Frage, ist es möglich den SSH Baner auch in Farbe zu machen? Weil das scheint irgendwie nicht zu gehen.

----------

## b3cks

Such mal nach "ANSI Escape Sequence(s)". Diese werden, zum Großteil, berücksichtigt und ausgewertet. Kannst dir auch mal meine, oben verlinkte, issue angucken. Die ist auch farbig. Mit cat <ANSI-Datei> kannst du dir auch vorher schon das Ergebnis angucken.

----------

## gabelhonz

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.
> 
> vorgefertigt für welchen Zweck?
> 
> Rechtliche Hinweise, Fun, sonstiges? 
> ...

 

```
emerge cowsay
```

```
uname -a |cowsay -f ghostbusters > /etc/motd
```

weitere sind in /usr/share/cowsay-3.03/cows/

fertig.

gruß

----------

